# 360: Landing flat rather than on an edge



## eddiewould (Mar 19, 2012)

Thinking about it a bit more, it could be caused by me rushing the blind landing. Think I need to practice my backside 1s a bit more.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Are you doing backside 360s or frontside 360s? I'm assuming fs 360s since you talk about a blind landing and bs 180s.

You actually don't want to try to land flatbase, but on an edge to stop the rotation, not sure who told you to try to land flat base.

Besides that as you already mentioned, for fs 360s you should be landing blind looking down and back up the hill and if you look forwards during the landing you'll overrotate into a 540.

It's kind of hard to tell what else you could be doing wrong without video, but it could also be that you're just plain spinning too hard. With 360s you barely need to initiate the rotation to get the full 360 around once you have the timing mastered.


----------



## eddiewould (Mar 19, 2012)

Jed said:


> Besides that as you already mentioned, for fs 360s you should be landing blind looking down and back up the hill and if you look forwards during the landing you'll overrotate into a 540./QUOTE]
> 
> Yeah that's pretty much exactly what's happening. I get the full way around the 360 in the air and then when I land I keep spinning another 180 and end up switch (which makes hitting the next feature a PITA). Sorry yeah, forgot to mention these are frontside 3s.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Sounds like you have the right idea. Basically the trick is to force yourself not to look forwards at all for the landing until you're already riding away clean.

So even if you've landed and even if your board is on the ground, don't look forward yet and keep looking backwards/down until you can ride a few meters away and the rotation has fully stopped and only then look forwards.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

eddiewould said:


> Yeah that's pretty much exactly what's happening. I get the full way around the 360 in the air and then when I land I keep spinning another 180 and end up switch (which makes hitting the next feature a PITA).


Also maybe concentrate on the one trick rather than tying them together. This way you dial the 360 in completely then start to string in more features.


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

Yea you want to dig in your toe edge on landing and look back up the hill (counter intuitive but will stop your rotation). As you get better at 3s and start doing them off bigger jumps this will become less of an issue as naturally you will spin slower and not have to huck yourself around


----------



## tweaknoise (Oct 7, 2013)

Just my five cents. Like the rest have already concluded landing on your toe edge is key here. Or pretty much landing any trick the key is to be slightly on your toes because we human animals have balance on our toes than on our heels. Also on the take off if you don't just pop off from both legs at the same time and instead do a subtle ollie it helps to get a more solid take off which makes it easier to land. That might be a bit to advanced right now but might want to give it a try. And when you land I'd recommend spotting the landing and looking directly down, not forward nor backward. Looking forward causes you to over spin which will be useful when you advance to 5's. Looking backward puts you more risk on landing blind again. Just my opinion concentrating your eyes directly below you will help. 
Have fun


----------



## eddiewould (Mar 19, 2012)

Hey guys,

Thanks for the feedback. I forgot to mention I'm goofty - I presume that doesn't make any difference to which edge I should be landing on (i.e. I should still be landing toe edge as mentioned)? 

Here's a video from last February showing one of my attempts. I'm based in NZ (so we've just come to the end of our season here). I think I've improved a bit since this video was taken but none the less, it's probably indicative?


----------



## eddiewould (Mar 19, 2012)

eddiewould said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Thanks for the feedback. I forgot to mention I'm goofty - I presume that doesn't make any difference to which edge I should be landing on (i.e. I should still be landing toe edge as mentioned)?
> 
> Here's a video from last February showing one of my attempts. I'm based in NZ (so we've just come to the end of our season here). I think I've improved a bit since this video was taken but none the less, it's probably indicative?


Also it's obvious from watching this video now, I need to tuck my legs in more. I think I've got that part sussed now at least.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Your doing way better than me and just trying to help.

Way to many speed checks I think I counted 6. You actually did a hard speed check on the transition of the jump, which then makes it look like your board is already 90 degrees before you are barely on the take off ramp and you are leaning 'way' back with your upper body.

This then put your body in a weird position. Your board came off the lip of the jump and your upper body was leaning back creating a "V" shape putting you way off balance.

You didn't land blind your head was almost down looking way over your right shoulder. You should be looking back at the knuckle this will help you to stop your rotation and land a little more smoothly. Some more pop and your nailing 5's

again better than I can do but what I noticed.


----------



## Krato (Apr 29, 2013)

Mechanically here is what you are doing wrong.

You are landing just fine. Your problem is that you are landing fine and then going over to your heel edge while keeping your shoulders spinning. When you land, dig that edge in to stop. Try to neutralize that perpetual spin. A lot of it is also the way you are coming in, you are generating all of your spin with a big swooping motion and that's a lot of kinetic energy to neutralize. Try coming in more straight too. And use that toe edge a little bit more when you land. Just don't scorpion.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

As slyder pointed out (or at least implied), you are doing a frontside 360. So the second half of that is a backside 180, which you have to land looking up the hill behind you. The main symptom of not doing this is reverting on the landing. 

Have you tried backside 360's? They feel like they should be harder, but they're actually easier, especially on the landing.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Hah, I think I saw you riding around last season.

It's definitely your landing that's screwing up the rotation. As we've already suggested, you have to land blind which you aren't doing in the landing.

Also, I'd highly suggest cleaning up your run-in because it's way too busy with random speedchecks. You want to find a spot you can drop in from and just ride straight into your setup turn then swap to your heel edge and spin.

Get rid of all those random speedchecks because it'll screw around with your speed/technique and make it way harder to replicate the same technique and speed over and over, not to mention it can throw your balance and technique way off if you do a speedcheck at the wrong time.


----------

